# Heroes of the Worlds OOC Thread



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2002)

What it says. This is an OOC discussion thread for the In Search of Heroes Adventure- Heroes of the Worlds.

All should feel free to comment on events and ask questions in this thread. However no advising the characters of tactics, etc.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 29, 2002)

*Spells per day:* 4/4+1/3+1  *Domains:* Travel, Protection
0th Level - Save DC 16 **** Detect Magic(x2), Light, Create Water
1st Level - Save DC 17 **** Bane, Sanctuary, _Prot frm Evil_, Shield of Faith, Expeditious Retreat(D)
2nd Level - Save DC 18 **** Hold Person(x2), _Bull's Strength_, Locate Object(D)


ones in italics are used...


----------



## graydoom (Mar 29, 2002)

Spells Currently Memorized
DC: 19 + spell level + 4 (if Evocation)
Prohibited Schools: Illusion and Enchantment
4/4/3/2/1 base
5/5/4/3/2 evoker
5/8/6/5/4 high int
evoc == memorized in Evocation slot
(e) == an evocation spell

Originally Memorized
Level 0: Light (evoc), Daze, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Read Magic
Level 1: Magic Missile (evoc), Magic Missile (e), Lesser Fire Orb, Expeditious Retreat (x2), Feather Fall, Obscuring Mist (x2)
Level 2: Darkness (evoc), Darkness, Shatter (e, x2), Blindness/Deafness, Flaming Sphere (e)
Level 3: Lightning Bolt (evoc), Fireball (e, x2), Haste, Slow
Level 4: Explosive Cascade (evoc), Wall of Fire (e), Evard's Black Tentacles, Fire Shield (e)

Left
Level 0: Light (evoc), Daze, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Read Magic
Level 1: Magic Missile (evoc), Lesser Fire Orb, Expeditious Retreat (x2), Feather Fall, Obscuring Mist (x2)
Level 2: Darkness (evoc), Darkness, Shatter (e, x2), Blindness/Deafness
Level 3: Lightning Bolt (evoc), Fireball (e), Haste, Slow
Level 4: Explosive Cascade (evoc), Wall of Fire (e), Evard's Black Tentacles, Fire Shield (e)


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

I ignored the placeholder post
Why are we posting our stats here as well as the rogues gallery thread


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

They're really just posting what spells they've memorized.

Yuna is memorizing all her normal spells as per Rogue's Gallery.

Edit: Spell List:

[Color=Sky Blue]*Cleric Spells Prepared (6/6/5/3/2+1*): *
0-Detect Magic (4), Read Magic, Resistance 
1-Protection from Evil (2), Sanctuary (2), Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I 
2-Hold Person (2), Silence, Summon Monster II (2) 
3-Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Summon Monster III 
4-Dismissal, Summon Monster IV, Summon Monster V* 
*Domain Spells (Summoning and Magic)-*
1-Summon Monster I 
2-Summon Monster II 
3-Summon Monster III 
4-Lesser Planar Ally 

*Items:* Rod of Roses (+1 Club, Bless as a 1st level cleric at will), NulBlaze Ring (Ring of Warmth), Faerie Ring (Ring of Feather Falling), Travel Cloak, Boots of Elvenkind, Necklace of Wisdom +2, Courtier’s Obi, Eversmoking Torch, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges), Gold Holy Symbol (Adorning the Rod), 2 flasks of holy water, beltpouch, spell component pouch, 54 Gold left. [/Color]


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

Oh.  In that case

0-Detect Disease, Detect Magic (2), Detect Poison (2), Read Magic 
1-Animal Friendship, Bless (2)*, Detect Evil, Endure Elements, Invisibility to Undead, Speak With Animals 
2-Ancestral Vengeance (3), Commune with Lesser Spirit*, Hold Person 
3-Blindness/Deafness, Dispel Magic, Substitution*, Summon Nature's Ally III 
4-Lesser Spirit Ally (2)*, Summon Nature's Ally IV


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2002)

OOC and OT but...

Here is the link to my FFT Character thingy-do...



http://creamsteak.homestead.com/files/FFT_Character_Classes_PDF.zip


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

For everyone who doesn't know, several of us frequent the #yb chatroom, to get there, click chatroom at the top, next to user cp, then press connect and then /join #yb, you can do that if you don't want to use Mirc.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 30, 2002)

Hey creamsteak. Downloaded the FFT thing, I'll look over it when I can find the time.

BTW, could you please disable your signature when posting here and in the other thread? It's rather big.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

Dalamar's spell selection:
*Spell books*
0th level: All
1st leve: Charm Person, Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Ventriloquism
2nd level: (Agannazzar's) Scorcher, Arcane Lock, Darkness, Daylight, Detect Thoughts, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, Protection from Arrows, See Invisibility, Web
3rd level: Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Fireball, Fly, Gust of Wind, Haste, Hold Person, Lightning Bolt, Stinking Cloud
4th level: Bestow Curse, Detect Scrying, Fire Shield, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Polymorph Other, Scrying, Spell Enhancer, Wall of Fire

*Memorized* DC=10+spell level+6, all applicaple spells are eschewed but he mostly still uses the material components
0th level (4): Detect Magic (2), Light, Ray of Frost
1st level (6): Mage Armor (2), Magic Missile (3), Shield
2nd level (5): Schorcher (2), Mirror Image, See Invisibility, Web
3rd level (3): Haste, Lightning Bolt (2)
4th level (2): Polymorph Other, Wall of Fire

*Scrolls:* Burning Hands, Change Self, 4 scrolls of Dispel Magic, Expeditious Retreat, Knock, Tongues, 2 scrolls of Web


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

Kal, could you turn off your sig also?  It's extremely long..


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 31, 2002)

I've statted out Ash as a first draft in the Rogue's Gallery thread.
Sorry it took me a bit to get to it - and making a 3E Ash was kinda hard!  LOL
The only thing I could think of is making him VERY tough to hurt, scare, or affect with anything but hand-to-hand buffonery violence. 
Thus, the SR and Forsaker class.

Any advice or opinions are welcome about my treatment.

And the only thing that doesn't work, IMO, is that dumb destroying magic items requirement of the Forsaker.
If it's OK, can we drop that role-playing restriction?
I think most people thought it was rather silly, and it doesn't make sense with Ash.

His '73 Olds (AKA the Deathcoaster) is in the cave where he crawled out of, after sleeping too long in the original ending to Army of Darkness.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Good ol' bump!


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 3, 2002)

I use a grid system to keep track of battles. The original grid I drew up looked like this :

   A  B C D E F
1_|_|_|_|_|_|
2_|_|_|_|_|_|
3_|_|_|_|_|_|
4_|_|_|_|_|_|
5_|_|_|_|_|_|
6_|_|_|_|_|_|
7_|_|_|_|_|_|
8_|_|_|_|_|_|

However some people have moved of my grid (or will soon) current grid positions of people and creatures are:
Athalus - B2
Deedlit- B3
Samanosuke-D4
Ash- C4
Blackmage-D3
Dalamar-E2
Yuna-F0
Fillia- 6 Squares up in F6 & F7 (Size L (Long))
The Beast- Hovering 6 squares up in square E5 and E6 (Size L(long))

Small Air Elemental- Hovering 6 Squares up E4 will remain for 5 more rounds.

Air Elemental Dire Bat 6 Squares up F0

Blackmages Flaming sphere (Square E5)  has 4 rounds remaining.

Filia's Bulls Strength will last for 3 hours - 3round remaining.


I'll update this as it changes. (if it becomes necessary I will extend the grid). Each square represents 5ft x 5t square.

Also we have a IRC channel for In Search of Heroes on the Psionics.net network. The channel is #IR. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 4, 2002)

Can I replace spontaneous healing(Or any for that matter) with spontaneous summon monster?  Deedlit having never healed, yet summoning quite often


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 6, 2002)

Reaper, this can be fun to roleplay out....but continue down the path you are following WILL get your character hurt by Filia....and it is in character to do so...and since Black Mage sees Filia as "White Mage" he will probably blast you also...

Your choice...


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

double posted  - boards are screwy.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks for the warning -  i just read it, after posting to the thread.  

Ya, i think it would be fun to have all these legenary personalities come together, and perhaps even get on each other's nerves.  

I'll take Fighter's role with Blackmage, if you think that's a good idea, where blackmage really wouldn't mind killing fighter all the time, desperately hoping he dies, but he needs him around for the muscle.

It seems kinda boring and unrealistic if we all just happily get along...  how do you guys feel?


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 7, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *OOC-You don't have to destroy magic items you just need to make an equivalent sacrifice in wealth. How you do it in character doesn't bother me. What does worry me is that an 18th level wizard can only hit you with his spells half the time, when you are 7th level. I begin to see why a hatred for magic is a requirement for that class. *



cool - i thought that the PrC was getting at something really ridiculous : that a hater of magic would have to have a cache of magic items around him at all times, or he'd be less effective.

Do any of you have any ideas how Ash could give up money on a regular basis that would satisfy that requirement?

Ya - the 'no-magic' clause is huge.
That's a pretty stiff requirement.

It's funny - the SR of the Forsaker on it's own is incredibly pathetic (11 + Forsaker level).
But it is the only SR in the game that stacks.
And the only non-magical SR I know of is racial SR similar to the drow.
So combining the 2 seemed to me to be the only viable option for an effective, no-magic, man-displaced-in-time Ash.

The DR is just a side effect -  representing his ability to shrug off the blows of non-powerful things.
But if it becomes too intrusive of a requirement that doesn't match the character concept, I'll just have Ash "Forsake" the ability.

ah he he..   *big wink*

open question:
are you guys running your characters as having full knowledge of the other's worlds?
It seems Deedlit knows about stuff in Althalus' world?
Unless we do that, won't there be a HECK of a lot of boring character discussion?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2002)

I haven't played that way. I must say that we could agree that after the beast is dead, everybody just told everything about eachother's world. That would be an easy solution.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2002)

Unfortunately I won't propably be able to post at all untill next wednesday as my exam week starts. Kalanyr just make something nice up for Dalamar, okay?


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 10, 2002)

hmm..   Althalus bought it, huh?
I wonder what he meant by "I dun like you anime types?"


			
				Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Filia cringes when she sees that Ash didn't take the hint to shut up.
> 
> "Ash, most women don't take too kindly to being called chicks.  Please stop inserting your foot into your mouth before you cause us all to be hurt.  As it is, if I handed my mace to the floating elf, she would probably bash you with it repeatedly." *



Darkwolf (and others):
If you continue to call me on the way I am roleplaying Ash, I will either have to stop roleplaying him, or risk upsetting the Politically Correct anime characters by playing him true to his character.

Please don't go out of your way to take offense at the way Ash talks.
There are many anime series that put up with a loudmouthed, bragging-type character.
Has everyone seen Evil Dead/Army of Darkness?


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm not calling you on how you play....that is how Filia would react to you...

and no I haven't seen Army of Darkness/Evil Dead...

I have no problem with you playing Ash the way you are...If I didn't say something I would be out of character...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2002)

just my thoughts and opinions but the player of Deedlit is coming off a bit too serious for Deedlit... more like Pirotess then Deedlit just my two cents... oh and Ash rocks...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 13, 2002)

Lol, Deedlit can get pretty ticked off, especially if she gets insulted.  As an elf (of some nobility, princess or similar if I remember correctly-it was more hinted at than exact in the episodes I saw) she can be pretty haughty, she was more joking when a decently high charisma human (Parn), who she fell in love with, was around.  I imagine that according to Deedlit's background, Parn leaves her for Sheris that her personality might be a bit more serious and angry.

Ash may be roleplaying pretty good but I have never seen the movies/series that he's from so I really can't tell, however his description states he is a leader figure, but he won't do so well as a leader figure with the way his mouth is pissing all of Kal's NPCs off


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 13, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Ash may be roleplaying pretty good but I have never seen the movies/series that he's from so I really can't tell, however his description states he is a leader figure, but he won't do so well as a leader figure with the way his mouth is pissing all of Kal's NPCs off  *



Oh.
My.
GOD.

2 gamers on the planet who haven't seen Evil Dead?!   

But seriously, I'm beginning to wonder now.
The next time you guys post in the OOC thread, could you guys say whether you've seen Evil Dead/Army of Dakness?

Because if not, than I don't see why I'd be going to the effort of working in all the sound clips and pictures from it.
To a fan (tokiwong could answer this), the clips instantly bust ME up.

But it is a pain, and I could stop doing it if no one in the thread knows the movies.
"Anime types"....   hmmm.....  *pondering what exactly that meant*

Sollir - Ash is a loud-mouthed braggart from the future that is sexist, American-ist, and quite dim....  yet everybody loves him, and he can get people to risk their lives by following him if he leads them in battle.
Granted, he's like the only PC in a world of commoners and Deadites (evil undead-things from the Book of the Dead, the Necronomicon), but ...  *sheesh! LOL I seriously can't believe that gamers have not seen the movies!   LOL *

tokiwong - thanks for the accolades - I THINK I've been nailing his character fairly accurately.
It's been a challenge trying to affect the scenes so that I can work in as many sound-clips as I can...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 13, 2002)

I've seen evil dead.


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 15, 2002)

Believe me, Deedlit will get less serious.  Once she gets used to this place that is.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 18, 2002)

Kalanyr - I hope you aren't relying on Ash to willingly walk thu a magic tree that for all he knows has suckedered these saps (pun intended) into commiting suicide... ?

There's two motivations missing for him to walk thru the tree.
1) Grave danger on this side and a reasonable expectation that it's safer going thru the tree
2) Proof that the people that went thru the tree are OK and safe.

I don't want to have to play Ash as obsessed with hating magic as much as the Forsaker PrC lets on, but then again i don't want to ignore any roleplaying requirements you have, and it seems strange to me to have Ash just willingly follow along here, with no setup other than a fairy appearing in the forest and telling them to walk into a tree.
What do you think?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2002)

Sorry people, no hints here. Stay or go as you want, it may be the only way out, then again it may not.

Just waiting for creamsteak's choice now.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 18, 2002)

you're forcing me to make a potentially life-or-death decision, that flies in the face of the character's normal behavior.

Ash would not join in a magic tree-hop with no prospects of the act 
a) saVING his butt or
b) getting him home or
c) having somethuing cool on the other side.

hmmm...    maybe he WOULD follow hot women thru a magic portal -  maybe i found the moptivation...   
(when in doubt, always go with purile interests)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 30, 2002)

I can be happy in my gaming life now that I've been able to post as Ash sweeping the damsel off her feet, and saying his famous line right in scene, "Give me some sugar baby."    LOL!

ahhh...   that was fun.
Perfect set up, Kalanyr!


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2002)

I'll be unable to post for a week because of exams at school.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

well, it seems I'm one of the few that reads thisa ooc drivel i spout, but just in case anyone wants to discuss the HotW IC thread after so long (i had to go back 100 days to see this thread!)...

I like that the thread is still going along, but i think most of us would agree that it is going too slowly for our tastes.

I asked Kal about this, and something he said surprised me.
He says he waits for EVERY ONE of us to post our actions before moving the scene forward at all.

Is that news to anyone?
For example, this round's actions i think have mostly been declared awhile back, and i'm wondering - Kal - are you waiting for Sollir to post his actions before moving forward?

If so, doesn't that change the priority you as players would be treating this adventure, and how often you look at it?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2002)

Creature Yuna is now trying to summon:

[color=sky blue]*GRAND SUMMONED AIR ELEMENT DIRE LION

Large Elemental (Air)
Hit Dice:* 9d8+27 (99 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 40 ft, Fly 100 ft (Perfect)
*AC:* 22 (+5 Dex, -1 size, +4 natural, +4 haste)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +17 melee, bite +12 melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d6+12, bite 1d8+8
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft by 5 ft/10 ft
*Special Attacks:* Pounce, improved grab, rake 1d6+8, Air Mastery, improved grab
*Special Qualities:* Elemental, Damage Reduction 5/+1, Darkvision, Scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +11, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 21, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:* Hide +8*, Jump +10, Listen +4, Move Silently +12, Spot +4
*Feats:* Flyby Attack

*Climate/Terrain:* ???
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Neutral

_Darkvision:_ This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 60.
_Elemental:_ Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, and stunning. Not subject to critical hits.
_Scent (Ex):_ The creature can detect opponents within 30 feet by sense of smell. If the opponent is upwind, the range increases to 60 feet; if downwind, it drops to 15 feet. Strong scents, such as smoke or rotting garbage, can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. Overpowering scents, such as skunk musk or troglodyte stench, can be detected at triple normal range. The creature can pinpoint locations only within 5 feet. This creature can follow tracks by smell with a Wisdom check (DC 10, +2 for every hour the trail is cold).
_Air Mastery (Ex):_ Airborne creatures suffer a -1 penalty to attack and damage rolls against an air elemental.
_Pounce (Ex):_ If a dire lion leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
_Improved Grab (Ex):_ To use this ability, the dire lion must hit with its bite attack. If it gets a hold, it can rake.
_Rake (Ex):_ A dire lion can make two rake attacks (+12 melee) against a held creature with its hind legs for 1d6+3 damage each. If the dire lion pounces on an opponent, it can also rake.
_Hasted (Su):_ A Grand Summoned creature is under the constant effect of haste while summoned.

*Skills:* Dire lions receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.[/color]


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 7, 2002)

Greydoom, while Raistlin may have been the greatest of evil mages, please do not try to emulate his silent ways by avoiding to post.  Also, though I am certain I have told you of this Yuna, we are still waiting on you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 19, 2002)

Small Bump incase we need this.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 2, 2002)

THWAP!!

(for Kalanyr)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2002)

_Kal, I updated my character. This is rough, but I was trying to elaborate the process of the souls to give them more validity to the game. Just tell me what you think._



*Souls*
*Types*
Blue (Magic)
Green (Power)
Red (Experience)
Yellow (Health)



*Blue Souls:* 10% of defeated foes shred a Blue Soul. These souls provide Samanosuke with the energy his gauntlet needs to unseal certain doors, or to power his most damaging attacks. 3 Blue souls can add 1d6 damage of the appropriate element to one attack, 6 Blue souls can add 2d6 damage, and 9 blue souls can add 3d6 damage. The most energy able to be held is 10 blue souls. 

*Green Souls:* 5% of defeated creatures shred a green soul. If Samanosuke can absorb this soul (Full-Round Action), he adds one Green Soul to his Green Soul total. Five such souls are required in order for them to be of use to Samanosuke. If five souls are gathered, Samanosuke can activate a temporary protection from all but the strongest attacks. This protection lasts for one minute. Any outsider can absorb these souls, and if Samanosuke contests the creature's claim (both creatures spending a FRA to assimilate the soul), then they must compete in Willpower (Will Saves) to see who gains the soul. If an outsider absorbs such a soul, the outsider becomes a Half-Fiend or Half-Fire Elemental (whichever suits the creature better), and becomes insane with hatred for at least a minute, if not longer.

*Red Souls:* These souls are shred by defeated foes 100% of the time. These souls represent the actual value a creature's souls are worth. When an outsider is defeated, they always leave a number of these souls equal to the creature's hit dice. Only Samanosuke and Soul Eaters can suck up this energy. These accumulate into the Soul Guantlet, providing it with power that is necessary in order to transform items and increase the Gauntlet's affectiveness.

*Yellow Souls:* These souls are shred by 10% of defeated foes. When shred, these souls can be absorbed by Samanosuke or a Soul Eater. Grabbing a soul restores 1d8 hit points, unless the soul is large (25% chance) in which case it restores 4d8 hit points. These souls are not automatically absorbed, and require a full round action to be absorbed.

*Associated Creatures*
*Soul Eaters*

There are two types of Soul Eater. The first are the actual creatures, which look like blue floating blobs, covered with skull-like faces. The closest creature to this is the Caller in Darkness in the Psionics Handbook. The second type of Soul Eater is a Cerebelith like Demon, but these tend to be unique -with their own personality and attitude. Some of these Cerebelith bear Guantlets similar to Samanosuke's. A Soul Eater template may also be created, something similar to the ghost template, with the ability to absorb souls added. If a soul eater absorbs a soul, they can be freed by killing the devouring creature -but if the creature is not killed before it can flee by whatever means it has designed the souls cannot be recovered.

Creature types that shed souls: Undead, Outsiders, Elementals, and some Aberrations.

General Rules: All souls dissipate if not collected within 1 minute after being shed. Soul eaters or Samanosuke can absorb souls by spending a Full Round Action focusing. If a soul is contested by opposing forces, opposed Will Checks are made (Will saves) to see who absorbs the soul. The Will save of each being is reduced by 2 for every 30 feet of distance between the contesting members and the soul. So, a soul that is 60 feet from Samanosuke and 30 feet from a Caller in Darkness will reduce Samanosuke's save by 2. Creatures gain the same benefits of Samanosuke with the acception of the Green Soul, which can be absorbed by any creature which sheds souls. Green souls transform creatures that take them into themselves into Fire Elementals or Half-Fiends.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

Actually, I've got a simpler interpretation now.

For Every HD defeated Samanosuke...
Gains 100 Soul Points
Regains 1 Hit Point
Regains 1 Magic Point

and for every enemy that shreds souls -there is a 5% chance that a green soul is shred.

Magic: Each sword has a magic meter (0-100). The swords start at 0, and for a certain amount of MP a magic attack can be performed as a full round action.

Electric (Katana)
10 mp - The sword must make a touch attack, and if it does it deals 2d6 Electric damage.
30 mp - The sword must make a touch attack, and if it hits it deals 4d6 electric damage, and 1d6 Electric damage to all targets (except Sam) within 5 feet of the struck creature.
50 mp - The sword must make a touch attack, and if it hits it deals 6d6 electric damage, and 2d6 Electric damage to all targets (except sam) within 5 feet of the struck creature.

Flame (Greatsword)
15 mp - The sword makes a 5-foot line of flame emenating for 30 feet in front of Samanosuke. 2d6 fire damage to targets, Reflex save (DC 10+Wisdom modifier) for half damage.
40 mp - The sword makes a 5 foot line of flame emenating for 45 feet in front of Samanosuke. 4d6 fire damage to targets, Reflex Save (DC 13+Wisdom modifier) for half damage.
65 mp - The sword makes a 10 foot line of flame emenating for 60 feet in front of Samanosuke. 6d6 fire damage to targets, Reflex Save (DC 15+Wisdom Modifier) for half damage.

Frost (Two Bladed Sword)
10 mp - The sword makes A 5 foot circle around Samanosuke, that causes 2d6 cold damage (Reflex save dc 10 + Wisdom Mod for half damage.)
25 mp - The sword makes a 10 foot circle around Sam, that causes 3d6 cold damage (reflex save dc 13 + wisdom for half).
45 mp - The sword makes a 15 foot circle around Sam, that causes 5d6 cold damage (reflex save dc 15 + wisdom Mod for half damage.)


----------



## Deedlit (Jan 12, 2003)

Bump to keep HotW in the spotlight, so no one forgets about it, and hopefully things will go faster(As in, finishing our leveling before 2004.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah where the heck is everyone  ?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

Err... Home?

Kidding, I'm putting the finishing touches on the Mage version of Dalamar.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm here.
Just waiting.


----------

